# General > Upcoming Events >  Sika Show 2016

## Maca49

It's on the 24-25 September, if you have plans of coming to the Kinloch shambles, registration of interest would be good as I need to sort accomodation. $25.00 / night for a bed or a space on the floor, bring a sleeping bag, All mod cons. Can arrive Friday and enjoy some great company and meet some of the forum guys. Usual deal is bring some food and drink. 
Looking forward to another great weekend

----------


## 7mmwsm

I'll drop in for a cup of tea again. I live reasonably close so won't stay. No point taking up a bed an out of towner could use.

----------


## Happy

I m in cheers Maca

----------


## Maca49

The venue has changed this year, it is now in the Great Lake centre, this is in the middle of town, lot bigger and brighter they're saying!

----------


## Rushy

Maca , colour me in for myself, my buddy Neil and my daughter who now has her FAL (she will brighten up the place).

----------


## Maca49

Sweet we've got a party already!

----------


## Rushy

> Sweet we've got a party already!


Yep.  What odds will you give me on a bunch of young fellahs turning up now this year?

----------


## Maca49

Don't Facebook it or put it on your tinder account! :O O:

----------


## Woody

R u gonna have a big pissup in the great lake centre Mac49?

----------


## Rushy

> Don't Facebook it or put it on your tinder account!


I'll pretend I know what you are talking about Maca.......but I don't really.

----------


## Gapped axe

fuk is it that time all ready

----------


## Maca49

> R u gonna have a big pissup in the great lake centre Mac49?


Take it you'll honour us with your presence? Bring your lastest porn to view?

----------


## Maca49

> fuk is it that time all ready


Getting early to gauge interest and see if I can book the neighbours batch, looks like I need to! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> fuk is it that time all ready


Yep.  Best you make plans.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> R u gonna have a big pissup in the great lake centre Mac49?


That's what I thought he meant. He had booked out the Great Lake Center for everyone to stay at. I was just about to break the news to him it was already booked that weekend for the sika show.

----------


## Maca49

Geese  @Woody you over anyalise

----------


## Rushy

@mucko and @Gibo better make it this year or I am going to have to bitch slap the both of them.

----------


## Gibo

Will see

----------


## mucko

> @mucko and @Gibo better make it this year or I am going to have to bitch slap the both of them.


Whats the dates old fella, will pencil it in,

----------


## Rushy

> Whats the dates old fella, will pencil it in,


24 / 25 September

----------


## Woody

Maca49 my latest  "porn" is a 6.5*55, similar to  but better than your "porn". I might have a longer barrel  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

Nah mate. We just learn to be bloody careful around you. You lead poor innocents like Rushy and mucko astray and just look at the results  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Well you better bring it along, it's a Sako eh? Not one of those crap things you persue? :Grin:  time we caught up anyway Sept it is!

----------


## Kudu

> The venue has changed this year, it is now in the Great Lake centre, this is in the middle of town, lot bigger and brighter they're saying!


Thats a bugger! We enjoyed it where it was. The kids would have a swim at the baths and then we would go to the show. Plus I wouldn't have thought the great lakes centre was larger. Also is that not where it started from if memory serves me right.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Thats a bugger! We enjoyed it where it was. The kids would have a swim at the baths and then we would go to the show. Plus I wouldn't have thought the great lakes centre was larger. Also is that not where it started from if memory serves me right.


No it started at the Spa Hotel.

----------


## Woody

We suspect Maca49 has rented the Beer stall (Dundee as manager) and burger bar (Rushy as cook) in the show with mucko as 2nd hand firearms auctioneer.

----------


## Kudu

> No it started at the Spa Hotel.


Yes true. I did mean held there previously at some point.

----------


## Maca49

Yep but plenty of room for Marquees, and burger fuel across the road, and the Irish pub on the corner. the perfect storm huh

----------


## Happy

Hey @Maca49 the Midget wishes to join this gathering of well behaved sophisticated gentlemen as well. So he ll require a bed for the Friday and Sat nights.

----------


## 223nut

> Yep but plenty of room for Marquees, and burger fuel across the road, and the Irish pub on the corner. the perfect storm huh


The perfect catasrophe awaiting you mean?

----------


## Maca49

I'll see if I can book the next door Bach this weekend! Have enough for a pissie Quorum :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

Ok what about a week da?

----------


## Pengy

> Sweet we've got a party already!


I wont be coming. Some bastard locked all the doors last time I pulled onto the driveway  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> I wont be coming. Some bastard locked all the doors last time I pulled onto the driveway


Go on Pengy, if you started waddling now you could make it.  Who would have done such a thing.

----------


## Rushy

> Hey @Maca49 the Midget wishes to join this gathering of well behaved sophisticated gentlemen as well. So he ll require a bed for the Friday and Sat nights.


I was under the impression that you two top and tailed Happy.  Only one bed required.

----------


## Gapped axe

and he complained about my snoring

----------


## Reindeer

> and he complained about my snoring


Well I may flag then. Few things in life I am good at, This I am  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Geeze I was looking forward to some reindeer steaks! Also you would not be a prob in the snoring stakes with these guys, the neighbour over the back complained last year!
Have the next door neighbours Bach penciled on their calendar, have about 8 starters at present so still plenty of room.

----------


## Pengy

If that H& K fella is staying over, be aware that he sleep walks and sleep talks  :Psmiley:

----------


## Happy

> If that H& K fella is staying over, be aware that he sleep walks and sleep talks


Rumour has it he plays with hand puppets as well ....

----------


## mucko

> 24 / 25 September


cool i will be there on the friday will follow maca down. i am not missing this for anyone.

----------


## Rushy

> cool i will be there on the friday will follow maca down. i am not missing this for anyone.


On ya Mucko.

----------


## Maca49

Bump just a reminder to get yr shit together if yr coming, Baches booked, few of the good and some reasonable locked and loaded! Come and meet a few of the guys. @Friwi you boys gonna be on display?

----------


## Friwi

Yep,and we might have a few new exciting stuff on display ... BBQ at your place on the Saturday eve like last year?

----------


## Rushy

> Yep,and we might have a few new exciting stuff on display ... BBQ at your place on the Saturday eve like last year?


It would not be the weekend without the BBQ.

----------


## Maca49

> Yep,and we might have a few new exciting stuff on display ... BBQ at your place on the Saturday eve like last year?


Yep same as last year, looking forward, you know you can't keep @Rushy from the cooking duties! :Cool:

----------


## Pengy

@Rushy
Just remember not to prick the bloody snags this time. You know it makes them dry out  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy
> Just remember not to prick the bloody snags this time. You know it makes them dry out


Piss off.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Maca49

Another reminder now we are getting into August! It's never to late!

----------


## Rushy

> Another reminder now we are getting into August! It's never to late!


Maca don't angst.  We will be there and with that sort of presence the others will come.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Gapped axe

like Moths to a light

----------


## Maca49

That's ok we have more than a quorum, just a reminder !

----------


## Maca49

Another month closer so another BUMP!! 24-25 Sept, Bach's confirmed, also open to the casual for Saturday PM socialising, BYO, and BBQ if you want. PM for address.

----------


## Maca49

It's the final countdown!! I don't know how many are coming but there's a few, including, today, a Nelsonite! Pm me if you need an address. 
If your not staying we will have a few beers and BBQ on the Sat avo/night, bring some thing to eat and drink. 
Looking forward 24/25this month! :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Mate I am there.

----------


## Timmay

Pretty sure I'll be able to swing past for a visit.

----------


## Maca49

> Mate I am there.


Well hope you gotta key cause I'm a few days away!  :O O:  bring your new toy!

----------


## Maca49

> Pretty sure I'll be able to swing past for a visit.


Welcome!

----------


## Happy

My beds on a permanent booking eh Dad  Not the lawn either .

----------


## Maca49

You an midge in the double? Friday?

----------


## Rushy

> You an midge in the double? Friday?


That is a dodgy as combo eh Maca.  The boys go all brokeback mountain once the rest of us are asleep.

----------


## Maca49

WTF?

----------


## Hunter_killer

Only just up the road I guess. If work is quiet, the Ms and I will be there. Sounds like a sweet gig.

----------


## Maca49

This weekend is it, still floor space or a bed with @Happy avail, or just enjoy the BBQ and drink on Sat night!

----------


## 199p

I'm driving up from Palmy in the morning back same day if anyone wants to come along. Think I still have 2 Xtra seats

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> I'm driving up from Palmy in the morning back same day if anyone wants to come along. Think I still have 2 Xtra seats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Cancel that guys
Won't be making it this year

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Cancel that guys
> Won't be making it this year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha
 @199p

Changed your mind in less than an hour .............. Did mum get wind of your plans and said No!  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

> I'm driving up from Palmy in the morning back same day if anyone wants to come along. Think I still have 2 Xtra seats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Bugger thought Early Xmas! :Thumbsup:

----------


## 199p

> Hahahahaha
>  @199p
> 
> Changed your mind in less than an hour .............. Did mum get wind of your plans and said No! 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Nah way better then that.

Going in for my Shoulder op on thursday so thats me counted out for about 6 weeks

----------


## 199p

> Bugger thought Early Xmas!


Yeah no quite mate

----------


## Pengy

> It's the final countdown!! I don't know how many are coming but there's a few, including, today, a Nelsonite! Pm me if you need an address. 
> If your not staying we will have a few beers and BBQ on the Sat avo/night, bring some thing to eat and drink. 
> Looking forward 24/25this month!



A Nelsonite you say? 



Sleep with one eye open is my advice  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Shit shouldn't you be swimming ? Fucken Penguins, don't forget your bolt! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

It's not to late Pengy you can come up in his suitcase?

----------


## Gibo

> Nah way better then that.
> 
> Going in for my Shoulder op on thursday so thats me counted out for about 6 weeks


Youve got four

----------


## 199p

> Youve got four


Yip fingers crossed

----------


## Gibo

> Yip fingers crossed


Well if you can cross them you can pull a trigger  :Wink:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Well if you can cross them you can pull a trigger


Or flip a burger patty  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kudu

Have fun guys. i'm taking my son hunting in Clements road on saturday, camping in there and heading to the show on sunday.

----------


## Tahr

> Have fun guys. i'm taking my son hunting in Clements road on saturday, camping in there and heading to the show on sunday.


Didn't it get 1080'd yesterday??!!

----------


## Kudu

> Didn't it get 1080'd yesterday??!!


Not really to worried about that. Its more about the fun of camping in the bush. I may not even take the gun!!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Waiting patiently in Auckland airport for the flight down to Taupo......are we there yet..... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

> Waiting patiently in Auckland airport for the flight down to Taupo......are we there yet.....


Thought you would have a stand at the show by now

----------


## Timmay

Just had a nip around before the huge crowds hit. 
Way more room than last time! 
Deals are average at best (although the Zeiss prices looked good)
Forbes rifles on display at swaro stand but they look in real rough condition??
Not bad deals on reloading stuff at Steve's whole sale
Plenty of rattle guns to finger.

----------


## Pengy

I know it is not all about getting a good deal, but, by the time you factor in travel and entry costs, I found it a waste of time going if that was your angle.
Yes you get to fondle stuff, but when it comes to price...not so crash hot

----------


## Hunter_killer

Looking at heading in today, kind of gutted to hear that there are no sweet deals :/

----------


## Maca49

Done and dusted, another good year of drunkedness, silly stories, shit loads of ribbing, lack of sleep shit loads of snoring, amazing food. Thanks to all you good buggers for a great couple of days, good to catch up with all. Look forward to next year! The show itself was good and even better in gum boots or jandels. They will learn for next year only bought ammo and smoker, went out to the NZDA range on Sat and sighted in a couple of rifles, left early as there was a crowd on the 100 metre range! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Friwi

Thanks for for the nice diner Last night Macca . Good to catch up with you and the rest of the crew.
Hope those 75 gr bthp are gona fly straight in your tikka!

----------


## P38

Spent 5hours looking around the stands and talking to people.

Didn't spend any money ....... At All....... Even got shouted the entry.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Not that I didn't have any money, had a pocket full, just no one was able to tempt me to buy their wares.

Either I didn't want/need it or the price point wasn't attractive enough for me to show them my money.

Bumped into some old friends, got to talk to some new ones and generally had a good time.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Another year done and dusted.  Nice to finally meet Kiwigreg.  I think my daughter know has an understanding of the calibre of GC's on here and of the shit we talk.There was far too much food as always and somehow I have ended up with a killer sore throat.

----------


## Gibo

Must have been bitter sweet not having the ball sack there showing you old turkeys whats up

----------


## Rushy

> Must have been bitter sweet not having the ball sack there showing you old turkeys whats up


Yep.  We toasted him at dinner last night Gibo.  His presence there just a year ago wasn't forgotten.

----------


## Kudu

> Must have been bitter sweet not having the ball sack there showing you old turkeys whats up


Who is "The ball sack?"

----------


## Maca49

Yep Gibo he showed some real balls last year dragging himself around the show, on Sunday he drove back to Wairoa, I saw him off, his crap music booming in the car! I asked if he had some water with him, nope he said, so I got him a bottle and away he went. I asked text me if he had trouble and when he got home! A few hours later the text came through, " home safe mate". A few weeks later he was gone, what courage he had!!! :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

> Who is "The ball sack?"


Young Toby  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Cheers for an awesome night last night to all who were there and letting us stay last minute was good to catch up with the few I had already meet and those I hadn't bring on next year

----------


## Kudu

OK. I was a bit disappointed with the sika show this year. it just seemed disjointed and all over the place. But the biggest hack off was no roaring comp. My kids look forward to it each year and start roaring around the house practicing a week or two prior. This year they canned it, but had a bloody duck calling comp!!! So they have duck calling at the sika show but no sika calling...wtf!

----------


## Maca49

We had a snoring competition, two finalises, @Gapped axe and  @Rushy! I'll call it a draw! :O O:

----------


## Rushy

Kiwi grey was a finalist.

----------


## Maca49

Well you should not have slept with him :O O:

----------


## DPT

Thanks for the bbq guys, was good to catch up again. Back at work again this morning, tired as ever!  :Omg:

----------


## Maca49

> Thanks for the bbq guys, was good to catch up again. Back at work again this morning, tired as ever!


Thanks for coming out and bringing the new toy for us to look at, no doubt @Happy will be sending an order thru, hope you had a good show.

----------


## Dougie

> OK. I was a bit disappointed with the sika show this year. it just seemed disjointed and all over the place. But the biggest hack off was no roaring comp. My kids look forward to it each year and start roaring around the house practicing a week or two prior. This year they canned it, but had a bloody duck calling comp!!! So they have duck calling at the sika show but no sika calling...wtf!


It was cancelled due to lack of entries - I guess there needs to be more encouragement to enter. 

Some of the head prizes were pretty wicked, you'd be stoked to get a UFO cooker. 

I liked the space of this one but also felt like it was a bit disjointed. Even though a few people told me where the taxidermy was, I still didn't make it there which was a shame. 

Maybe more food stuff in the open air next year and more of that matting stuff to save the wet grass! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Food was excellent complete with a large salad dish and rotisserie rolled pork with crackling for dessert! And  lashingsof beer

----------


## Gapped axe

yes the food was awesome, especially the salad   :ORLY:

----------


## Gapped axe

Actually the meals were supreme, The mussels were Smokey sweet tasting, the veni was tender and the pork wow, and the bangers weren't curled. Then Rushy's breckie on Sunday.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Kiwi grey was a finalist.


Who's he  :Grin: 

Great time meeting a few more Guys, thanks for looking after me  :Have A Nice Day: 

Couldn't believe the wet grass/slosh/mud that was in & around the tents....

Maybe I need to try to bring some Nelson weather with me next time  :Thumbsup: 

As mentioned the food was extremely impressive

Big thanks to Macca  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> yes the food was awesome, especially the salad


It was green?

----------


## Rushy

> Who's he 
> 
> Great time meeting a few more Guys, thanks for looking after me  
> 
> Couldn't believe the wet grass/slosh/mud that was in & around the tents.... 
> 
> Maybe I need to try to bring some Nelson weather with me next time 
> 
> As mentioned the food was extremely impressive 
> ...


_I don't know but he is clearly going grey

You are welcome

It was bloody disappointing that they held the show in a swamp

Best you do

Tony and I both thank you

Maca did fuck all_

----------


## Kudu

> It was cancelled due to lack of entries - I guess there needs to be more encouragement to enter. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But the thing is @Dougie that they didn't even call out for entrants so they could not really have an accurate idea of those that were keen. Each year for (the past five at least) they put out a call over the loudspeaker to sign up for the comp. They did not bother to do that this year. I was told by an organiser that they were solely basing their decision on online registrations. Well my 7 and 11 year olds don't have computers and didn't know they had to sign up! This usually the highlight of the year for them
We were bumping into other kids all day looking sad and carrying roaring horns.

----------


## scoped

not that many decent deals to be had. a few big players i didnt see.. gunworks, HRE, 

but lots of good stuff to look at.

food was a disaster, CBF standing in the rain

----------


## Maca49

Happy ate show much show food he vomited, cant have been that bad? :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

> _I don't know but he is clearly going grey
> 
> You are welcome
> 
> It was bloody disappointing that they held the show in a swamp
> 
> Best you do
> 
> Tony and I both thank you
> ...


Wipe your chin old man ya dribbling! :Grin:

----------


## Happy

> Happy ate show much show food he vomited, cant have been that bad?


Yeah 'twas. Raw as. Only got one bite then yellow.  The sight of it was enough Shockingly f in terrible

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah 'twas. Raw as. Only got one bite then yellow.  The sight of it was enough Shockingly f in terrible


Mate it must have been shite to make you go green at the gills.

----------


## Maca49

It was ok til it met the Whiskey! :Thumbsup:

----------


## 10-Ring

A mate got a terrific deal on some Zeiss binos at the Zeiss stand. Leica and Swarovski didn't have anything close to a bargain for him. 

Gumboots next year.

----------


## Kooza

Always good to get out of the house for the day, share some laughs on the ride up and back and a big bottle at the pub on way home
Hats off to the scoring volunteers, might even put my name in the hat for a scribe next year, learn a thing or 2.
Even had a shot with a bow which was cool.

Gummies in the boot for next year for sure,

----------


## Dougie

> A mate got a terrific deal on some Zeiss binos at the Zeiss stand. Leica and Swarovski didn't have anything close to a bargain for him. 
> 
> Gumboots next year.


I heard a few people got some great five finger discounts on Leica and Swaro. Quite a lot of high ticket items were stolen. You'd think there would be better security and stuff locked up. No doubt a lot of ammo walked out the door in jacket pockets as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kawekakid

Disappointment with the sika show this year ,there has been complaints from a few people on the stands .I visited a few guys for a chat . Some expensive rifles bolt to the wall $3500 + and rain pouring down the back of rifles , tables wet with products up for sale .Marquee's with holes in roof not a good start .The Marquee should of been close together instead of spread apart .Not signs to direct people to the right sights and people heading off down town for food wasn't a good look .I had a phone call from someone on  stand said they had rang the organiser about the set up and complained .It was good to catch up with a friend doing there bit to track down the elusive moose I hope there findings produce proof when it comes available . Also good to see new products on the market to help the hunters and the tourist get around the country

----------


## MikeB

> I heard a few people got some great five finger discounts on Leica and Swaro. Quite a lot of high ticket items were stolen. You'd think there would be better security and stuff locked up. No doubt a lot of ammo walked out the door in jacket pockets as well. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No surprises there to be honest - I bought a new rangefinder and was thinking the whole time - crikey these buggers are hardly paying attention to their gear it's a wonder it hasn't been pinched. Bloody mongrels everywhere. I was at a stand last year when a prick tried to walk off with a new bow - lucky someone noticed and called him out on it.

----------


## josh86

Yea the zeiss guys got me sorted with the range finder binos for $2700 couldn't say no to that deal. Even took me out side so I could have a good look through them.

----------


## 30calterry

Thanks again this year maca for your hospitality and thanks happy for the entertainment leavn the show on sat arvo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 30calterry

Oh i almost forgot see you in a few weeks rushy haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Oh i almost forgot see you in a few weeks rushy haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya better bring your A game with you.  Don't let me get in your head and ruin your shooting though ha ha ha ha

----------

